# Whole barley as a "contraceptive"



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

These are just my own thoughts and I would appreciate other members' views.

I have been buying barley for the feral pigeons and I have been doing a bit of research on the effect of whole barley on egg production in the poultry industry.

From what I have read I think that whole or sprouting barley has a "contraceptive" effect because it is high on roughage, therefore the birds feel full but get less nutrition out of the food that they eat. This is could explain why it is the whole grain that is recommended and the more refined versions have little effect on laying. 

Pigeons will stop laying eggs if they only get just enough food to survive, so my conclusion is that whole barley is a good filler with perhaps more nutritional value than white bread, but has no magic contraceptive ingredient (as I had hoped it would have). 

I am just wondering whether authorities could be persuaded that it would be kinder to feed pigeons whole grains (apparently whole wheat can have a similar effect) rather than forbid feeding altogether - so that at least they do not feel hungry- or whether they will conclude that as pigeons fed on a diet of white bread continue to produce young then feeding them whole barley is unlikely to stop them reproducing.

I hope I am wrong, having a natural contraceptive to control the size of local flocks would be something I would really welcome.

Cynthia


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Cynthia,

Thank you for your constant efforts and work in providing safety and quality of life for the feral pigeons in England. 

From what I have read about whole, natural, unrefined barley is an excellent nutritious food for pigeons. Also, because of its low protein content (that is why it makes an excellent contraceptive) & the fact that it can be given almost exclusively because of its nutritional value. 

It has a starch content of 62.5 %, a protein content of 7.5% and low fat content of 1.2%. The roughage content is 1.3%. It has a good vitamin D content and especially good for the moulting period and rest period. 

There are different feeding strategies for different seasons.

During the winter, (the rest period) the birds are not breeding, and can maintain with7 to 8 % protein in the diet. The protein is then only required to replace dead body cells. * It is the carbohydrates and fats that are more important in the rest period to provide warmth.

During the moult season they need 10 to 11% protein because they are replacing new cells. But the birds need a great variety in the mix due to their need for amino acids.

During the breeding season the mix can go up to 15% protein. This conditions the birds for breeding, and is needed when raising the young.

But I read that protein requirements go up not only because of their nutritional requirements change beginning of breeding, *but because it increases the birds sex drive.*

So, the fact is that it is the low 7.5% protein content, and because of its excellent nutritious value, that it can almost be used exclusively that makes barley a good contraceptive.

* Now, if you use it during the winter, exclusively, I would add corn, as it is economical, as well as will give them fuel to stay warm. It has the highest fat content of any of the grains, but can be given up to 30% in extremely cold weather, its protein cotent is also low.

*Variety is the spice of life. *However, pigeons require a varied diet of legumes, grains, seeds, and cereals, because it provides them a balanced diet. The amino acids compositions (vital to pigeons health) are different in the various legumes and cereals and that is why pigeons need a mix, to ensure a balanced diet. Also, meat protein provides certain amino acids that vegetable protein doesn't...but I won't go into that now...LOL


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Thanks for that very detailed reply, Trees...it is just what I need.

As you probably know they are introducing the PICAS method of pigeon control in my city , which discourages the feeding of pigeons except - maybe! - in designated feeding areas.

I had written to the Green Party about encouraging people to feed them barley as a contraceptive and they have told me they will bring it up at the meeting about the so called pigeon problem.

I also have a friend (Joan) that feeds a large flock of white pigeons that has seen its number increase tenfold in three years, despite egg removal and is always being threatened with a cull. I have encouraged her to try barley. I was just so hoping that I hadn't got this as wrong as my research seemed to suggest.

I wouldn't feed my own pigeons a diet that is exclusively barley, they are captive and deserve the best I can provide, but I would like to continue to encourage its use in the feeding of the feral flocks particularly if that will help stabilise or reduce the population. 

I know that Joan would not want to use it if it was not a suitable food for pigeons, so I will send her a copy of your post as reassurance.

BTW, yes, we have been mixing corn with the barley when feeding the ferals. John insists. 

But one last question...I don't think the barley that we get from the local corn stores is whole, natural, unrefined barley . I suspect it has gone through the first stage of refinement as the seeds are smooth and clean...does it have any contraceptive value at that stage of refinement?

Cynthia


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

cyro51
But one last question...I don't think the barley that we get from the local corn stores is whole said:


> *The nutritional value alone is quite decreased, so I imagine the contraceptive value is also. It would be in the best interest of our feral flock to get the organic sprouting barley, then. I wouldn't consider using the processed barley at all.*


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Ah...thank you for reminding me to go for "organic". I suspect that the sprouting barley is sold to farms and was worried that it might have been treated in some way that makes it toxic to pigeons.

Right then....John and I have another challenge for the holiday, to track down a supplier of sprouting barley (the other is to rat proof the new aviary shed extension).

Cynthia


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

With open flight of the feral birds. They have different food sources around. feeding them barley and then sprouting barley. I think would not decrease the breeding very much at all. The more food a birds has to eat. The better it will tend to breed. . And In the wild also birds have to have a mix to stay hardy enough to make it. When loft birds are introduced to a barley They take time to start eating it. They drop wieght on a higher mix. but seem healthy. wild pigeons they do not have a good diet. But do well. Ecept in my area. They get plenty of grain. along the railroad tracks and grain elevators. And i have noticed There are smaller numbers today then years back. As I think natural things has kept numbers down. With the seasonal return of cooper hawks and such. flocks grow and reduce here. Still I would say many ferals are still here. What I have noticed to that when the city and differetn facilty owners restricted nest area. Birds moved on. in to smaller flocks. And some to the larger flocks. Which was good. as the birds that nested overpasses and under passes railroad bridge crossing . Were getting hit often by passing cars. aS they had to fly down and out of those areas putting them in traffic. Or a young bird not able to fly would fall into traffic. What I am saying reduceing nest areas. reduces flock size. spreads themout more. Giving people a little less to complain about. As I see now at our shopping mall A pretty good sized flock is building there now. The mall its a large surface area. The birds nest and roost on top. You mostly just notice them when they get up in a group. They really do not cause a problem insorts. As they leave no mess that people routinely see. except for on the roof I guess. I have never heard any one complaining yet. So Agin beings wild birds have open range. unless food is brought to them routetinely I do not think breeding control through feed source will work very well. Just removing 1 egg per nest if a person could reduces yearly growth amounts 50% in time the numbers reduce. It takes planning and volounters. To help control areas of large populations. What we face now is the bird flu scare. People get overly concerned with out thinking. And Boom they want something done now. Knowing that birds breed. building certion nest sites for the birds and controling through egg removel of just 1 egg per nest. Some building owners may very well allow that. i think the main thing is working together on both sides to meet in the middle about what can be done that makes both people and the ferals live in a area that both can have a life. Then the birds are welcomed more. And we know the louder people complain someone listens. So the people complain less The feral breeds less. it starts with a group of interested people that care about the feral population and the feral as a whole. Form a local group. brainstorm what can be done to save certion flocks and then you can know you did what you could tomake a diiference. Thers tons of pigeons clubs. why not a local feral pigeon club.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

cyro51 said:


> Right then....John and I have another challenge for the holiday, to track down a supplier of sprouting barley (the other is to rat proof the new aviary shed extension).
> Cynthia



*With that, I will be sending my best wishes that you and John will achieve your goals! I am firmly behind you're search for the barley of choice and hope you will have complete success. May you both have a Merry christmas and Happy New Year!

LOL...we have to put a new roof on our main coop!..probably will be a "next year" project, though.

Please update us on your findings when you get a chance.
*


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Thanks Robert.

I am very fortunate in that the council is considering humane pigeon control and recognises that the number of derelict buildings contributes to the problem by providing excellent nesting sites.

I understand that they will be providing funding for local biusinesses to "pigeon proof" their property.

Someone told me that the "fuss" is because cafes like to have tables on the sidewalk and object to pigeons accepting the crumbs that are offered them. By feeding them early I hoped to lure them away from the city centre and the inevitable cafes, but I don't want to contribute to an increase in their numbers at the same time.

Cynthia


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

The fact that they are not in your total care, means that you can control the egg production somewhat, but you won't stop it completely, due to outside sources of food.

I think at 7.5 % protein an aditional amount of protein either from the left overs from a Mc Donald hamburger, or other source, might bring it up to 11 % which would still result in less egg production, which is STILL a BIG PLUS.

If you feed them well and early enough, you can get them from looking for other sources, but that is not a 100% guarantee.

An additional bonus of feeding organic barley, is that it is a natural detox of heavy metals, like mercury, lead, and & some poison. This to me is a big plus for feral pigeons, who pick up tainted grit and other things trying to meet their nutritional and mineral needs.


----------

